# Where's the rain?



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

It has been insanely dry in Maryland.

Haven't had a decent rain since around mid August, and it looks like although the hot weather is over, it's still dry.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Same down here in Central VA. I overseeded 3 weeks ago and didn't get any help from the rain. I usually at least get a couple of days in there. Hopefully these cooler temps will bring a few good rains with it. HOPEFULLY... LOL


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

Same here in northern Delaware. I over-seeded the first week of Sept and have been a mad man moving sprinklers around my front yard this past month. What a pain.. but with that said my lawn looks fantastic. Just wish Mother Nature would give a helping hand soon.

I've been trying to hold off seeding my backyard as I can't manually water it. I think this weekend is maybe my hail marry to try and get something established back there prior to our first frost.


----------



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

No rain in north-central Indiana...3rd driest September on record.

Check out north-western Illinois where it is flooded with 8+" in the last week.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Norton said:


> Same here in northern Delaware. I over-seeded the first week of Sept and have been a mad man moving sprinklers around my front yard this past month. What a pain.. but with that said my lawn looks fantastic. Just wish Mother Nature would give a helping hand soon.
> 
> I've been trying to hold off seeding my backyard as I can't manually water it. I think this weekend is maybe my hail marry to try and get something established back there prior to our first frost.


It's looking more and more like the Monday chance of rain may pan out but won't be enough to really matter. Probably less than half an inch.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

It's over here on he west coast. Actually I noticed my sons toes are starting to web together. Thinking about trading in the kids bikes for a canoe. 
In all seriousness this September was the wettest I remember. Only a few dry days. Then the lawn is so soggy that it damages the new grass in the turns if I'm not careful, so not as enjoyable.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Similar deal in Fairfax County. We did get 0.3" one day earlier this week which gave me a slight reprieve from dragging hoses, but prior to that we only got 0.1" since early September. I did a partial reno/overseed... should get a kick out of the next water bill.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Crazy because last year was the wettest on record in DMV but here were are with dry as a bone one year later.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I practically gave up on my overseed/reno. I got decent germination in some areas, but the constant hand watering/sprinklers got to be too much, topped with something digging up my reno area. I think Mother Nature won this Fall.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Last year we had tropical systems dumping rain, this year there's been high pressure blocking.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

deboy922 said:


> No rain in north-central Indiana...3rd driest September on record.
> 
> Check out north-western Illinois where it is flooded with 8+" in the last week.


Yep it is here in NW Illinois! I recorded 10.61" of rain on my gauge in September and 1.30" so far in October. You guys are more then welcome to take it!


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

We had our first good lawn watering kind of rain yesterday here in South Jersey, up until then its been either no rain or crazy storm for 20 mins.

We had a 30+ degree drop from wed in the 90's to low 60's yesterday and expected to drop into the 40's overnight this weekend.


----------



## dhmeiser (Sep 18, 2019)

Got some rain last night (southeastern PA) after almost zero in September and August 0.08 inches, not much but it was a sort of mist/drizzle for most of the day

Correct about the temps, 92 on Wednesday and supposed to be in the 40's on Sat 
Where else can you have your ac and heat on on the same day


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

SW OHIO here, same weather. it's awful! I'm tired of watering the lawn!

Cincy had .6" of rain for all of September lol


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

DonInTheLawn said:


> SW OHIO here, same weather. it's awful! I'm tired of watering the lawn!
> 
> Cincy had .6" of rain for all of September lol


We had 0.10".


----------



## DonInTheLawn (Sep 10, 2019)

MDJoe said:


> We had 0.10".


I think my home was more along those lines. I don't know where they are collecting rainfall in Cincy but my house got nothing all month.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

We were normal to wet until early August. The it's like someone shut the spigot off.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

There is quite a bit of drought throughout the Southeast. https://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

We are in "abnormally dry" for the past couple of weeks here, but it could be a lot worse. With the cooler temps that started today, drought won't be much of a concern.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Planted some grass seed over Labor Day and we have been in a drought ever since, 3/10 of an inch of rain and temps in the mid to upper 90's all month, what seed that came up has withered and died.


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

I remember one day of rain in September, and it lasted about 20 minutes.
Just got my water bill, I used 2300 gals/day on my overseed.... $500!

Got that good news yesterday when the temp was 96. Today, I moved 2000 sq ft of prefinished hardwood from my driveway into my house to acclimate - high of 74! It's a miracle.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

We just got 4" in the last 4 days


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> We just got 4" in the last 4 days


We sure did! How are things looking at your place these days?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

BarakaRS said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > We just got 4" in the last 4 days
> ...


I can't complain


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


Amazing! That color is great and it looks nice and thick! Congrats!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

deljaso said:


> Today, I moved 2000 sq ft of prefinished hardwood from my driveway into my house to acclimate - high of 74! It's a miracle.


It's a miracle.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You couldn't seed this year in the Northern half of the East Coast without irrigation. There simply was not enough regular rain in most places. It's pretty much too cold to seed now here, though one could try ryegrass still.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

So here in Maryland, the forecast rain for Monday is supposed to fall apart as soon as it hits the mountains. So my area might get a 10th to a quarter of an inch, max.


----------



## Rp9110 (Feb 18, 2019)

Spot seeded and used Scott's starter with tenacity on Saturday. Hoping we get rain for the next couple of days like the forecasts are showing.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The rain is in Kansas. It has been all year. With the exception of July, which was normal, we've had excessive rain.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

2" of rain over the weekend and 1" most days. Over here in my part of the U.K. just can't get to mow the grass! It turns to mud. :evil:


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Here in Northern Mn we are super wet. Farmers can't get into the fields to harvest and we look like Spring snow thaw water heights for rivers. Since August we have had 12.1 inches of rain and we are expected to get 24" of snowfall through this weekend. Since September I don't think I have mowed a dry lawn yet. If there are no puddles, I will go out and mow. Otherwise, I won't be able to.


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

greengrass said:


> I practically gave up on my overseed/reno. I got decent germination in some areas, but the constant hand watering/sprinklers got to be too much, topped with something digging up my reno area. I think Mother Nature won this Fall.


I'm at 5 weeks post seed down and about 75% germination. It has been very slow is year due to the weather and animals digging like well... animals.

It hadn't rained here in a month and all the surrounding area was like concrete, but my backyard was very soft due to the seed watering. I had an influx of raccoons, chipmunks and a opossum that really beat up the seeded area.

So far I have removed 7 raccoons, 4 chipmonks, and one opossum.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Overfloater said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > I practically gave up on my overseed/reno. I got decent germination in some areas, but the constant hand watering/sprinklers got to be too much, topped with something digging up my reno area. I think Mother Nature won this Fall.
> ...


Same scenario here. My lawn was the only one getting water so the chipmunks, squirrels and what ever else likes to dig at night flocked to my yard. I let the ground dry out yesterday and sprayed BioAdvanced Complete insect killer over the reno area, and today was the first morning I didn't have new holes dug.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It seems like there has been two camps the last couple of months...the glass empty or the glass overflowing. I'm in the glass empty camp. We got less than an inch of rain in September. However, after our scorching day last Wednesday, we received about 0.75" that night, into Thursday. Temps dropped 30* overnight, but rebounded over a few days with cloudy days, so we still had some relief. Some rain is expected tonight and on/off for the next few days. Spot/overseeding has been a challenge this year, to say the least.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

BWI airport got less rain than Phoenix last month!


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

A whopping 0.01" today.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

MDJoe said:


> A whopping 0.01" today.


Well that was disappointing. All the rain just disappeared as soon as it reached my area.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

We need a good coastal storm.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

MDJoe said:


> A whopping 0.01" today.


I'm down the street in Delaware and dropped fertilizer last night hoping the rain in the forecast would water it in . Woke up this morning soil dry as a rock . Had to hand water it yet again . They're saying more rain tomorrow but can't ever depend on the weather man.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

68F today, winter storm watch tomorrow...


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

Mowers are going crazy today!


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

This is insane. Most of our fairly common early fall droughts have ended by this point in October, or at least are on the way out.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

MDJoe said:


> This is insane. Most of our fairly common early fall droughts have ended by this point in October, or at least are on the way out.


Yeah, and there is one day in the next two weeks with a chance of showers in my area. That is almost 2 months with only one day with less than a quarter inch of rain.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

It's raining, and it's glorious.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@MDJoe

It is without a doubt raining, probably the most we have seen in months.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

MDJoe said:


> It's raining, and it's glorious.


Finally!!!


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

About 1.3" so far.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

1.7" at my house. Looks like the sprinklers can take a well-deserved rest!


----------



## dhmeiser (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally getting significant rain, so far 3/4 of an inch in a steady slow rain soil is soaking it up 
Philly area


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

.8 inch here


----------



## Norton (Oct 4, 2019)

Ended the day with 2" in N Delaware. 2 months of rain dances finally paid off.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

After another 0.47" today, we have received 3.04" since Wednesday 10/16.

We are still in a drought, but probably downgraded from severe to moderate, or maybe even "abnormally dry".


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Another 1.29" today.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

We haven't had rain since May and nothing in the forecast in the next 10 days. It's the longest dry spell ever. And we had the wettest spring ever. It's been a weird year.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Perfect growing weather in Delaware. 1+ inches of rain with sunny skies afterwards . It's like my grass grows an inch overnight when we have this type of weather .


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Alias-Doe said:


> Perfect growing weather in Delaware. 1+ inches of rain with sunny skies afterwards . It's like my grass grows an inch overnight when we have this type of weather .


North or south DE? I'm in SE PA and had the sun bust out after the rain today. Great growing conditions at 75 and sunny this afternoon.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

dport said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect growing weather in Delaware. 1+ inches of rain with sunny skies afterwards . It's like my grass grows an inch overnight when we have this type of weather .
> ...


I swear my reseeded areas really popped this morning after the rain and 75° we had yesterday here in the DMV.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

dport said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect growing weather in Delaware. 1+ inches of rain with sunny skies afterwards . It's like my grass grows an inch overnight when we have this type of weather .
> ...


I'm in Dover which is central Delaware . The rain yesterday with clear sunny sky yesterday afternoon and sunny today today my newly seeded grass is in heaven right now . I'm seeing new germination in some areas . I cut it 3 days ago and it needs a new cut today .


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

1028mountain said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > Alias-Doe said:
> ...


Me too . Seeing new germination/emergence all over the place today . Looking at the 30 day forecast we still have 3-4 weeks of growing.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Alias-Doe said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > Alias-Doe said:
> ...


You have a couple degrees on me down there. And yes, I really noticed a pop the last couple days. Things are filling in the most I've seen since my initial germination in early September. This week looks good for warm temps, sun, and then more rain. Next weekend will probably see highs in the 50s. Should notice growth slowing considerably next week.


----------

